# Hagen Glo light fixture clips/mounts?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Bought my fixture several months ago used and it did not have the clips/mounts on the sides to raise its position. Would anyone have an idea as to where I could get them? I need 2 pairs.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

knucklehead said:


> Bought my fixture several months ago used and it did not have the clips/mounts on the sides to raise its position. Would anyone have an idea as to where I could get them? I need 2 pairs.


You might not be able to buy them separately but if I had to bet on who might have them in stock, it would be King Eds. They have everything LOL If they don't have them, ask if they can order them in. They've order in a few things for me before that were odd ball.

Or someone on here might have some or my favorite, make your own


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cheaper to buy an old fixture on the forum and help someone clean up  I have see someone selling fixture for $30.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey knucklehead. pm me your number, and i'll text u some photo's. I may have what u need.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Pm sent...


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks plumberboy for the light fixture mounts! Just need another pair...


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

No problem. Someone else has another set, sitting at the bottom of a box somewhere! Good luck.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I may have what you're after. I'll check in some boxes on Monday and PM you. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a few pairs as well


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on mrbob! Someone else who keeps stuff, just to keep stuff!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya darn hoarders lol


----------

